

Thoughts on the Boston Lockdown from the edge - Anechoic
http://abad1dea.tumblr.com/post/48488539386/thoughts-on-the-boston-lockdown-from-the-edge

======
rtpg
> It’s true, we don’t make it an issue for every single person in a city every
> time three or four people are murdered.

I feel like I have to make this point in every thread about these, but it's
not 3 or 4 deaths, it's 4 deaths and 150-odd injuries, among with a large
percentage(edit:13 amputations per CNN, see child comment) losing limbs.

This is not 'Tuesday' in Detroit, and it's really frustrating that people
can't seem to think that getting your legs blown off is not a big deal.

~~~
rdouble
13 people had limbs amputated out of 183 hospitalizations, according to CNN.

~~~
pavedwalden
Still, I think it's too easy to to write off injury statistics as probably not
that bad. So, less than 1 in 10 people hospitalized ended up loosing a limb,
but I know there was a lot of talk about shrapnel taking "chunks" out of
people's legs. Many of the victims may suffer permanent disabilities. One guy
lost an eye.

I used to assume that when I heard injury reports after an accident that I
could safely round down to a smaller number of 'truly serious' injuries. But I
haven't able to think about it the same way after reading an interview with a
guy who does forensics in suicide bomber cases. He said something along the
lines of "You hear '15 injured', and you think they probably needed stitches
or something. But for most of them, 'injured' really means 'fucked for life'"

~~~
rdouble
Those stats seem bad to me. I just wanted to throw out some actual reported
numbers.

------
score
I'm not big on TL;DRs, but this post is screaming for one.

